# YLBB Nude/Neutral shade swatches



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 22, 2014)

Found 3 shades of nude/neutral Brown shades that compliment my lips very well since my lips are naturally dark brown in color. These are my "go to" shades when Im wanting to just go easy on the lips and bold on the yes or just even out my lip color.


----------

